# IRS questions (sorry)



## fastbub (Nov 17, 2007)

I had a small landscape business back in 2005 that I was starting. It never really got off the ground and I stopped doing t within the year. I paid the taxes that year and have not reported income from that business since then. It was a sole prop. I still get random mailings and forms from the IRS for that business even though it is done and over. I recieved a form from them where I filled out a portion to let them know I am no longer in business. I have done this three times and I still get forms in the mail from time to time. Have you guys closed down a business before? How did you let the IRS know definitively? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Nov 17, 2007)

I would just ignore them. I get duplicate vouchers from the IRS and other odd papers and forms from them all the time. As long as you pay them what you owe in a timely manner, there is no legal obligation to do any other reporting, or even say that you shut your business down.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow a government agency screwing up and making mistakes, I never heard of such a thing


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 18, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Wow a government agency screwing up and making mistakes, I never heard of such a thing



Yep, I can't wait to retire on my social security check!


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Nov 20, 2007)

In New york you need to cancel your DBA. I always am checking the business section to see the new company's and the discontinued ones maybe this will help. Iam sure the county reports to the IRS. If you have not canceled then you are still in business.


----------



## urbanlt (Dec 21, 2007)

*Ignore at your own risk*

I am a CPA and I recommend you do not ignore the notices. Get them on the phone and confirm that you have done all you need to do. If you do not you may just end up with a bill and then you will need some expensive professional help to get you out of it.


----------

